# Hip Hop Creator ... Finally Released!



## Mike Greene (Jun 12, 2019)

And because you guys are a bunch of tightwads ... it's on sale! For the intro period (I haven't decided how long), it's $149 instead of $249.

Hip Hop Creator is by far the most complex project I've ever done, even more so than Realivox Blue. The number of samples is huge, then when you throw in the loop generation, with my tendency to "add just one more feature," a fun little three month project turns into three _years_. (You may have noticed we haven't released anything new in the last couple years.) I know this will sound like marketing hype, but ... I'm really proud of this one.

So don't just sit there like an idiot! Get on down to https://realitone.com/products/hip-hop-creator right now and buy it! Before we run out of serial numbers! Ooo, we're down to the last five ... you better hurry!


----------



## artomatic (Jun 12, 2019)

Finally. 
This is dope, Mike! Well done!


----------



## wst3 (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## mojamusic (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh... you really meant Hip Hop! Good stuff!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 12, 2019)

Perfect for our us folks struggling with dance moves.
Congrats


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 12, 2019)

Now my gran-ma can finally make dope beatz.  

Looks really cool!


----------



## ohernie (Jun 12, 2019)

Not often that a sample library comes with a sense of humor. I've got other libraries in the pipeline right now, but eventually I'll buy it - just for the stress relief. Thanks!


----------



## SirkusPi (Jun 12, 2019)

Mike, congratulations! Is there a manual available for download (not seeing it on the website, but I may have missed it)?

Or, if not, one quick question: I see that in the bottom left, there's a "midi drag and drop" box, and, next to it, a box that switches between "drum midi" and "bass midi" and "key midi." I understand that a big (perhaps the biggest) part of the reason for getting this collection is the samples themselves, but am I correct in assuming that those allow the user to separately drag midi for each of the different "parts" of the track into their DAW, as desired, for use with other instruments? And if so, am I also correct that the drums are in general MIDI?

Thanks, and apologies if it's covered in the video and I just inadvertently skimmed over it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 12, 2019)

SirkusPi said:


> Mike, congratulations! Is there a manual available for download (not seeing it on the website, but I may have missed it)?
> 
> Or, if not, one quick question: I see that in the bottom left, there's a "midi drag and drop" box, and, next to it, a box that switches between "drum midi" and "bass midi" and "key midi." I understand that a big (perhaps the biggest) part of the reason for getting this collection is the samples themselves, but am I correct in assuming that those allow the user to separately drag midi for each of the different "parts" of the track into their DAW, as desired, for use with other instruments? And if so, am I also correct that the drums are in general MIDI?
> 
> Thanks, and apologies if it's covered in the video and I just inadvertently skimmed over it.


You're exactly correct with how that works. The MIDI Drag & Drop changes to whichever part is selected, at whatever complexity setting (and key where applicable) is selected.

I intended to explain that (and a bunch of other stuff) in the video, but I wanted to keep it under 20 minutes. These videos are tough to structure! 

The manual is in the Documentation folder (as always, we have a 30 day full refund policy, so trying it out yourself is probably your best bet), but we'll try and put it on the website as well.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 12, 2019)

This thing is super cool. Not my style but super cool.
Open the library-floodgates though because with this you can just pump out ridiculous amounts of stock beats.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 12, 2019)

Gangsta-damn! It's Legit! Funk-it... let the cats scratch the pads and take full cred for the Grammy.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 12, 2019)

Ah, that little chord progression tool looks super fun! How many bars can it do?


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 12, 2019)

I appreciate the Bill Nye samples


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats, Mike. I know you've been working on this for a while!


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow! Some crazy good samples in there. That 99 Problems remake is fantastic. I never managed to get it right, but you did. 

Love the brass and "fake vinyl rip" section.

Some great production tricks in the video too.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 12, 2019)

Sounds great Mike!...one of the voices sure sounds like Gary Owens!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow, there's definitely been amazing progress and numerous additions since this library was first announced. Congratulations, Mike; it's easy to tell it's been 'a labor of love'. Not only is there a huge collection of sounds now, it's obvious that the complex programming involved would have required a great deal of time, testing and effort. That alone must have been extremely challenging.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 12, 2019)

The Manual is up on the website now.
It answered the question I was going to ask Mike. On the mixer page, you can route each of the 16 outputs to different channels in Kontakt!






Congratulations, Mike!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 12, 2019)

Very cool Mike!


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 12, 2019)

Really cool, I'll be picking this up at some point.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2019)

very cool. i liked the sequencer. was able to woop up a ton of grooves fast for a tv project. 
the drag and drop to later mix , chmage further and finese each part was also very handy.


----------



## ohernie (Jun 12, 2019)

I think I'm most impressed by the intellectual aspect. You have essentially codified hip hop.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 12, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> Ah, that little chord progression tool looks super fun! How many bars can it do?


1, 2 or 4 bars. Any more than that and it ain't hip hop. 



jonathanparham said:


> I appreciate the Bill Nye samples



Ooo, I hope the guy who wrote that doesn't sue me!



Craig Sharmat said:


> Sounds great Mike!...once of the voices sure sounds like Gary Owens!


I tried to get him, but for some reason, he wouldn't return my calls. There are a dozen different vocalists. I got a little (or a lot!) carried away with that, but it was a lot of fun, especially when they'd come up with lines of their own. (_"Excuse me, but I don't believe this is the Charleston"_ was one of their ideas, not mine. I love that line!)


----------



## stprodigy (Jun 12, 2019)

Awesome work here! Congrats on the release. 

How long will the intro special run for?


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2019)

Sounds awesome and congratulations on the release Mike after all this hard and long work on it!


----------



## Carlos (Jun 13, 2019)

Brilliant! congrats


----------



## HardyP (Jun 13, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> 1, 2 or 4 bars. Any more than that and it ain't hip hop.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 13, 2019)

Right. Bought. It's awesome. I'm going to trailerize the crap out of these beats. 

One thing, though: it would be awesome to have a way to solo each pattern for previewing. 

Awesome job. I played a little bit too long with it instead of working.


----------



## catsass (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey, Mr. Mike...
I purchased Hip Hop Creator back in January. Should I download it again to reflect subsequent changes and additions?

What a great lib. You knocked another one out of the pork!


----------



## reutunes (Jun 13, 2019)

Watched the video expecting to hear the sounds and see the functionality but also found it surprisingly educational; covering hip hop tracks, styles and instruments - and as ever, highly entertaining. Great work @Mike Greene


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 13, 2019)

Awesome Mike !

Very Cool and useful Instrument !


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 13, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Right. Bought. It's awesome. I'm going to trailerize the crap out of these beats.
> 
> One thing, though: it would be awesome to have a way to solo each pattern for previewing.
> 
> Awesome job. I played a little bit too long with it instead of working.


Thanks! I totally agree about the solo button. We’ll add one in the update.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 13, 2019)

catsass said:


> Hey, Mr. Mike...
> I purchased Hip Hop Creator back in January. Should I download it again to reflect subsequent changes and additions?
> 
> What a great lib. You knocked another one out of the pork!


Yep, just download again from the same links. And regarfing porking .... okay, I’d probably best refrain from going down this path ...


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 13, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Watched the video expecting to hear the sounds and see the functionality but also found it surprisingly educational; covering hip hop tracks, styles and instruments - and as ever, highly entertaining. Great work @Mike Greene


My real goal with Realitone ... teaching. Making money from it is just an afterthought.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jun 13, 2019)

Congratulations Mike, finally it's out! Nice banner as well


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 13, 2019)

midi-et-quart said:


> Congratulations Mike, finally it's out! Nice banner as well



Letting yourself go, there, Mike... not what I pictured... the voice, though, masterful! :emoji_microphone2:


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 15, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Letting yourself go, there, Mike... not what I pictured... the voice, though, masterful! :emoji_microphone2:



Who’s the guy with the Mr. T starter kit?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 15, 2019)

The photo of the guy in your ad for this is so awesome I'm tempted to buy it just because of that.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2019)

JohnG said:


> The photo of the guy in your ad for this is so awesome I'm tempted to buy it just because of that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m gonna sue the hell out of Greene. I gave out NO permission to use my photo.


----------



## Rap-sody (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey yo Greene! These are must have crazy-deep shit stuff you're making, bro!


----------



## tav.one (Jun 15, 2019)

Getting this ASAP


----------



## Saxer (Jun 16, 2019)

Wow, that's a full automatic accompaniment keyboard on dope put into a single Kontakt instrument! Just waiting for it to declaim poems beside a burning trash can! Great work!


----------



## SirkusPi (Jun 17, 2019)

(Hey Mike... um... this is a bit awkward, but can you look away for a bit while I solicit feedback on this interesting product. Thanks!)

So I'm intrigued by Hip Hop Creator, and am certain it's a splendid technical accomplishment, both in terms of sampled sounds and in terms of loop / pattern generation. 

But I guess my question for anyone who has actually tried it is: on the pattern side, how much variety can one get out of it? I understand that complexity sliders (like Realidrums), and the randomization features as shown in the videos, but at the end of the day, is someone who has experience with the instrument going to be able to automatically spot a Hip Hop Creator generated beat as soon as he or she hears it? Does it have a clear-cut signature sound? Or can one generate largely unique loops? 

I'm sure the ability to export and then tweak midi (and, not so incidentally, to then have that midi play some of your own drums or samples / instruments) will help in this regard. But I'm still curious, and would appreciate any real world experience anyone who has used this may be able to share.

And yes, I'm aware of the money-back guarantee, and even though I've never taken advantage of that through any of the several RealiTone products I own, I have no doubt that Mike would be fully gracious in honoring any such request. But I am still curious before going through that hassle myself, if anyone has used this and would like to share.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 17, 2019)

SirkusPi said:


> ...on the pattern side, how much variety can one get out of it? I understand that complexity sliders (like Realidrums), and the randomization features as shown in the videos, but at the end of the day, is someone who has experience with the instrument going to be able to automatically spot a Hip Hop Creator generated beat as soon as he or she hears it? Does it have a clear-cut signature sound? Or can one generate largely unique loops?


If you play a preset as-is out of the box, then yes I might recognize it after I've gotten familiar enough with the instrument. That's kinda how it is with every sample library with presets, no? Even Omnisphere has its giveaways.

However, you've got to remember that each individual instrument in HHC can have its own unique pattern loaded. I mean... there's 61 patterns for the kick alone. 43 snare patterns. 47 hi-hat patterns... that's a heck of a lot of possible combinations already and this is without adjusting any complexity sliders, which I would assume increase the number of possible combinations at least four-fold.
On top of this, there are literally hundreds of sounds to choose from in some cases, for each pattern.
So theoretically, I think you should be good in terms of variety.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jun 25, 2019)

Gorts, if this is too much, please feel to file 13 it.

Not to rain on this thread, but as I am sure everyone else got it, is it that email from Mike Greene about hip-hop producer:
"Apparently not everyone appreciates the Grandpa gag I’m using for our advertising of Hip Hop Creator. Some people are even offended by it. That’s fair totally that some people may not see things the way I do, but just so we’re all on the same page, I do want to make sure everyone gets what the joke is about. You see, the grandpa picture isn’t intended to make fun of hip hop. Rather, he is an exaggeration of the tag line _“So easy, anyone can be a hip hop producer.”_ The joke being that Hip Hop Creator makes beat creation so easy that even Grumpy Grandpa can make authentic beats and believe he is now a big shot hip hop producer. I love this gag, but alas, many do not. I’ll probably still use it, mind you, because ... well, because I’m kind of a jerk that way. But I do wonder if a straighter campaign might be the smarter move."

Mike, stick by your guns...there are far too many people in this world who are offended by the smallest nits in the world. If Lin-Miranda can stage "Madison" with a mult-cultural cast and get resounding acceptance by the "always offended class", then you have achieved what they ALWAYS claimed they want.....the promotion of "diversity".


----------



## biggiantcircles (Jun 25, 2019)

Mike, your joke explanation email offends me. You assume that because other people are too dense to understand the joke that I am too?

UNSUBSCRIBED!



*edit*

Oh and to stay on topic, this instrument actually looks really intuitive. Nicely done!


----------



## catsass (Jun 25, 2019)

> Grumpy Grandpa



Hip-Fracture Hop Creator, yo.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 25, 2019)

Congratulations Mike! You once again take the prize as most inventive, creative sample developer!


----------



## gyprock (Jun 25, 2019)

Actually the photo looks remarkably like my old Tsarist Russian grandma. She was quite wealthy and had a stash of gold which, unfortunately for me, has never been found.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 25, 2019)

The ad is hilarious. I showed it to a friend who regularly produces records with 20-something artists. He laughed hard and said "that's what I feel like a lot of the time".


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 25, 2019)

That guy in the photo looks vaguely familiar. I think he tried to pop a cap in my a$$ at the Golden Corral Buffet when i took the last piece of boneless chicken. Savage.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 25, 2019)

That mail was another shameless capitalist ploy by Greene. 

After stealing my picture to promote his hippity-hoppity thing is, he sent out a fake apology to his mailing list peoples, none of whom were offended in the first place (except me for the unauthorized use of my image, of course.)

Sounds pretty good though. I’m crap at doing hippity-hop. Hmmm.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 26, 2019)

We got around 200 emails after my shameless capitalist ploy, errr, I mean sincere question yesterday morning. Over 90% were in the "Love Grandpa" camp, but interestingly, it's the other 7% or 8% who may have swayed me into rethinking this.

Not because I'm wimping out, mind you. I'm from the _"All publicity is good publicity"_ school and I consider controversy to be a _good_ thing. As long as they spell my name right, bring it on! (Where's Deniz Hughes when I need her???)

What's swaying me is that some of the respondents made me rethink whether Grandpa is actually effective, as opposed to just being funny, for my target audience. After all, my target audience isn't you guys. (No offense, but lets face it, the real audience for HHC is the opposite of the _"Which oboe has the best legato?"_ crowd.  )

I got about a dozen really good emails from people who weren't offended by Grandpa - many even liked the joke - but they pointed out that hip hop is very much an image oriented genre, and Grandpa, joke or otherwise, is not the best face for a product catering to people who want to be cool. Possibly more importantly, the _"So easy, anyone can be a rap producer"_ line is going to be considered insulting by many of my potential customers, in a field where so many people _already_ think Hip Hop is an "easy" genre. These guys can definitely have chips on their shoulders and I've already gotten plenty of flack about that in my YouTube comments.

So ... much as it pains me to do it, I think I'm going to try to come up with something else. I'm not sure exactly what yet, and I'm open to ideas if you got 'em, but sadly, I think I'm going to have to play it straight on this one.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 26, 2019)

Maybe a pic of Tyler the Creator. Prolly cost no more than 150k. Or less.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 26, 2019)

You could think along the lines of what EZDrummer uses: "Meet your new drummer". It suggests you can replace a drummer with it (which I've done on some band recordings) without saying it directly.

Obviously that particular line is already taken but that would be a good option to explore.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 26, 2019)

Nicky Nicky Nicky (sigh)

Don’t ever change.


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jun 27, 2019)

Quantum Leap said:


> Haven’t been here in a while. This title caught my eye because it’s not a typical title that would be discussed here. Basically there are about zero hip hop producers hanging here. And that’s why the old dude is so perfect for this title. That guy in the picture has no clue how to make a good hip hop track, just like the producer of this title, Mike Greene.
> Cue the thunderstorm.
> Let me be clear: The software looks OK, maybe even kind of interesting. It’s just the sounds and the beats and the concept. It has hints of 90’s hip hop mixed a massive dose of dork. Honestly, it’s almost as if Mike is making fun of himself as the least funky composer to ever grace the retirement home. I mean there is not a hint of any kind of beat that you would hear in a modern track at all. No interesting hi hat patterns, no creepy, repeating synth patterns that are all over recent tracks. No sick basses. No cool and cheesy keyboards. No groove. And news alert: hip hop has gone kind of full circle and is currently using a lot of 808 909 type sounds again. All I can say is it seems like Mike has invented a new genre with this title. Could be great to score some offbeat indie movie starring awkward white people from Slovania.



https://www.extrememusic.com/albums/3173


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Paul Cardon said:


> https://www.extrememusic.com/albums/3173


On that note, I reckon there's at _least_ an extrememusic-album's worth of material in HHC


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 27, 2019)

Quantum Leap said:


> Haha I just realized the Mikey runs this forum! When did that happen? That’s freaking hilarious. No wonder. Lol. I’ll be banned by tomorrow.


No, you won't be banned. As I've mentioned before, you may be controversial, but you're a very valuable voice on the forum, plus, even with this, I like chatting with you, so I'd be unlikely to ever ban you.

Also, in case anyone is wondering, it was Nick who deleted his own posts, not me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2019)

No Nick, professional musician since 18. No other job.

But hey, mah daddy wuz an attorney, so.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 27, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> No Nick, professional musician since 18. No other job.
> 
> But hey, mah daddy wuz an attorney, so.



I wish you would have quoted his post. Nothing like a good old Nick "punch to the face" comment to wake me up in the morning. The king of subtle, ironically falling into hip-o-critical. Yes, 808's with synth lines like your entire album is what's next. Sure.

Personally I think HHC has got a ton-load of stuff in it. So much I don't think you can put it in one box, or dismiss it with a word like dorky. But to each his own. There are too many films where I've needed a quick background track or beat where this would fit the bill well, all while having fun finding what else is in this one of a kind instrument.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 28, 2019)

He said I hadn’t changed either and he always thought I was a lawyer or something. 

Nicky P- Yep, no punches pulled, no urbanity required. Sampling genius/forum troll.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 30, 2019)

This is much better Mike.
I feel this hits the target market in a much more effective way.

While I found the old white guy image funny, I don't buy sample libraries cause they're funny.
As a matter of fact, if the advertising is a joke.....well, maybe the product is as well.

Good luck with it


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Keep the kids out of Neverland, though


----------



## Holden Sandman (Aug 1, 2019)

Late to the party here, but didn't this get released in 2017? I am sure I saw it at NAMM.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 2, 2019)

Holden Sandman said:


> Late to the party here, but didn't this get released in 2017? I am sure I saw it at NAMM.


It was partially released, but Mike said at the time that there was still a lot more to be added and improvements made before the official release...which did take place (as indicated in this thread) in early June. Very different now than back 'then'.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, Frank (playz123) is correct. We did a NAMM pre-release in January 2018 and a second pre-release in January 2019, but those were works in progress, released only because a lot of people were asking for _"Whatever you have so far, let me get that."_


----------



## imagegod (Aug 2, 2019)

Any thoughts on creating a symphonic-type beats generator? Same engine, slightly different output? Any thoughts on adding a Euclidean beats generator?

Just a thought...looks good...keep up the great work!


----------



## In.sight (Aug 16, 2019)

awful interface !


----------



## Maiestic9 (Aug 16, 2019)

In.sight said:


> awful interface !




Very insightful critique . Well thought out and articulated. 

Having worked with the library for several months I find the interface to be quite intuitive and easy to use but hey , diff strokes for diff folks .


----------



## sean8877 (Aug 16, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> Very insightful critique . Well thought out and articulated.
> 
> Having worked with the library for several months I find the interface to be quite intuitive and easy to use but hey , diff strokes for diff folks .



Yeah I find the interface very easy to use myself


----------

